# Windsock Supports



## bwfsh (Feb 12, 2009)

We're looking for a good way to make a body support for some Northwinds and homemade socks. Any good ideas? The bags are so soft the straight backbone doesn't look very good.

Also, Do you know where a person can find the spring steel stake material similar to silosocks?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

How about the corugated plastic. You could cut it wider than the plastic supports.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

no support is going to make a worn windsock look "good". What it will do is get it off the ground so it does not look terrible on a windless day and make it able to puff up much easier on a light wind day....your looking for a magic fix to old decoys and there probably ain't one.


----------



## jake urich (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a bunch of northwinds that I don't have supports for what should I use to make them cheaply and where might I buy it.

thanks


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

rubber hose's are what i use in alot of mine...


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I did a bunch of my Northwinds with 3/4" PEX tubing from Homedepot....think it was about $.30/decoy give or take. Cut it to length, drill a hole 1" back from the end a little bigger then the stake...and then I wrapped the other end with some duct tape so it would take the "edge" off the tubing.

Is it as good as a "deadly" support? Nope, but for my decoys I figured I had 1-2 more seasons with it worked just fine.


----------



## deadgoose (Feb 5, 2009)

Try quartering 2ltr pop bottles.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

^
^
That wouldnt pack down for storage very well would it?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You cant get corroplast and make sillosock style dekes out of them or Ive also seen heavy duty zip ties used as a back support on NW's and they look alright.


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

We used zip ties on our deadlies and id imagine theyd work the same for northwind types of dekes. I think we paid about .18 cents a piece for them. They work great and require very little work to put on.

A couple things though if you go that route; make sure you get ties that are long enough for the decoy. If you get them too small and they only extend to the middle of the decoy they look like crap IMO.

Also dont get the cheap ties!! We bought ours at runnings which come in clear bags. The other brands we tried were brittle and snapped.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I used the commercial zip ties on my old deadlys and it worker alright. Like Lardy said make sure they are the right size!


----------



## bigquackattack (Sep 18, 2006)

A little creativity, a drill, a candle and plastic hangers work well.


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

The spring steel rod can be found in the insulation dept at Menards. It is pressed in between studs to hold up fiberglass insulation. They are really inexpensive.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I would use a inner bag just like the silosocks have doesn't matter how soft and worn out the sock is, it will have support evenly with the inner bag. Once the tyvek has been softened up it will just drape over a support and not have a goose shape to it. Just my 2cents worth


----------

